# Coach DSC Drivers



## sniperloc (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a 10 mega-pixel camcorder. No name on it except "DIGITAL VIDEO" running along the side. Everytime I connect it under mass storage it reads the camera perfectly as a mass storage devicde (MASS STORAGE (I)but when connecting it under pc camera it cannot find the driver for "COACH DSC" . .Any help?


----------



## stevecook (Oct 8, 2005)

Try this:

http://download.cnet.com/DSC3310S-zip/3000-2122_4-161459.html?tag=mncol


----------

